# Belly Bacon started 11/28/16



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

Picked up a belly at a local store,seems like all the stores, only get bellies with skin and bones.So I went for it 16 lbs.

Took the ribs off it is a full rack,the skin is off.Mixed the cure,salt and sugar.













100_4979.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 28, 2016






I cut this into 3 parts these 2 are in the freezer













100_4980.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 28, 2016






Be back in 2 weeks or more 

Richie


----------



## jhamm (Nov 28, 2016)

excited to see how this comes out and learn the process for making bacon. I raise pigs and usually send them to the processor for hams and bacon and what not. but being a teacher have plenty of time in the summers.  I want to do the whole thing myself.


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

jhamm said:


> excited to see how this comes out and learn the process for making bacon. I raise pigs and usually send them to the processor for hams and bacon and what not. but being a teacher have plenty of time in the summers.  I want to do the whole thing myself.


I am new to doing Bacon I hope I made the right calculations for the cure.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

If you used the bacon cure calculator it will be fine.

Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> If you used the bacon cure calculator it will be fine.
> 
> Al


I couldn't get that digidog to work,I used 1.1 grams of cure per pound. salt .02% sugar .01%

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

How much did it weigh?

Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> How much did it weigh?
> 
> Al


3 lbs 8 5/8 Oz.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

For that you need:

Cure - 4.03 grams

Salt - 28.52 grams

Sugar - 16.15 grams

Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> For that you need:
> 
> Cure - 4.03 grams     3.90 g
> 
> ...


Thanks Al I think it will be okay 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

I think so too Richie!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2016)

Checking in for the ride. 

What type of smoke are you going to use? 

Cob has been my favorite lately for bacon. 

Are you going to rest after the cure? Rest after the smoke?  I'd recommend both. 

Oh yeah when's breakfast??? Nothing like homemade bacon and eggs!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2016)

I would kill to be able to find bellies with the bones still on it.

Man, Case asks a lot of questions doesn't he.     LOL

I have been using cob and Italian spice pellets for my cured stuff lately.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Sounds good Richie, its gonna be good! Those look like some nice thick slabs.


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Checking in for the ride.
> 
> What type of smoke are you going to use?
> 
> ...


Case yes it will be resting after the cure,Cob will be the smoke,and rested after for a few days.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2016)

c farmer said:


> I would kill to be able to find bellies with the bones still on it.
> 
> Man, Case asks a lot of questions doesn't he.     LOL
> 
> I have been using cob and Italian spice pellets for my cured stuff lately.


Yea he does that makes it easier the others don't have to ask, LOL

I bought that 40 # bag I may have to start throwing handfuls in with the charcoal

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Sounds good Richie, its gonna be good! Those look like some nice thick slabs.


They are not thick they are folded in the pic

Richie


----------



## gary s (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm in  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## bena (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes more bacon threads!  I'm in.    Maybe it will motivate me to take my 40lbs out of the freezer.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 29, 2016)

This should be fun to watch!

Cob on bacon is good stuff!


----------



## disco (Nov 30, 2016)

This is going to be good! I'm in!


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

Finally pulled the belly 18 days dry cure,fry test was great.













100_5038.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 15, 2016






Going to let this sit in the fridge uncovered for 3 days













100_5034.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 15, 2016


















100_5036.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 15, 2016






After cold smoking on Sunday it will go back in the fridge,for a few days.

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2016)

I LOVE the first slice and fry test!  It makes it all worth while!

Looking forward to some color!


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

SWMBO has told be that doesn't need to be smoked.I have 2 totes of Cob Pellets its getting smoke LOL

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2016)

tropics said:


> SWMBO has told be that doesn't need to be smoked.I have 2 totes of Cob Pellets its getting smoke LOL
> 
> Richie


Ok folks,

If we don't hear anything out of Richie by Monday morning, we know what happened!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 15, 2016)

Cob pellets are great for bacon. I mix in a little cherry, too, to give it a good color.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> If we don't hear anything out of Richie by Monday morning, we know what happened!


Richie,

Charlie and I sent your SWMBO our addresses so she can ship the cob smoked bacon to us. Been nice knowing ya man!


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll win


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2016)

tropics said:


> I'll win


Bummer, I was gonna wrestle Case for your smoker!  

Looking forward to the finishing smoke in a few days.


----------



## gary s (Dec 15, 2016)

Looking Forward to seeing it finished up, It will be great.

I'll bet his wife doesn't read his Post  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

gary s said:


> Looking Forward to seeing it finished up, It will be great.
> 
> I'll bet his wife doesn't read his Post
> 
> ...


Ah you are right and I reminded her of the Bacon we finished last week. And it was oh yeah do that again LOL

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2016)

Yesterday I was able to smoke it and a beef shank, no pics from in the smoker.

Bacon will rest in the fridge for 4 days or more.













100_5044.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 19, 2016






See ya in a few days

Richie


----------



## gary s (Dec 19, 2016)

This wait is killing me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 19, 2016)

Ha who smoked it for you???

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2016)

gary s said:


> This wait is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary Think how we feel when we ( DROOL) the fridge 

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha who smoked it for you???
> 
> Warren


Warren the MES 40 likes the shed LOL

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 19, 2016)

tropics said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > Ha who smoked it for you???
> ...


That works for me


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 19, 2016)

tropics said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > Ha who smoked it for you???
> ...


That works for me


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2016)

Just got here!!

Getting close now!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Just got here!!
> 
> Getting close now!
> 
> ...


I was tempted this morning,for only 4 hr smoke it smells amazing 

Going to hold out till Fri. I think rain Thursday.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2016)

Sliced today To busy on Fri.

Freezer for 45 min













100_5077.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2016






My Ultrex slicer last use













100_5078.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2016






slices













100_5079.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2016






All packed ready to freeze













100_5083.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2016






Frying some













100_5085.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2016






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 21, 2016)

Bacon looks great Richie!


----------



## gary s (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice !!!   A bunch of Goodness there.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Bacon looks great Richie!


Jay Thanks I just realized I didn't put the frying shot in Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice !!!   A bunch of Goodness there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary Thanks I just realized I didn't put the frying shot in Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2016)

Bacon looks Great, Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks lonely though---Get the Eggs out !!

Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice job Richie!

The bacon looks great!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Bacon looks Great, Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear We were out of eggs LOL Bacon was spot on,just a hint of smoke Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Richie!
> 
> The bacon looks great!
> 
> ...


Al this was probably the best I made so far.Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie

I am glad I only made that small piece slicer was dying.Ordered a Chefs Choice 615


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2016)

Great thread, great bacon, great smoker! Points!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great thread, great bacon, great smoker! Points!
> 
> Disco


Disco Thank you I never ever thought I would be making my own bacon,it all happens seeing every one else do it.Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2016)

tropics said:


> Disco Thank you I never ever thought I would be making my own bacon,it all happens seeing every one else do it.Thanks for the points I appreciate it
> 
> Richie


I know. SMF has me doing things that surprise me!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes sir I can see a Christmas morn breakfast with all the trimmings coming. Hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2016)

Oops Forgot the point. Great post Richie.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir I can see a Christmas morn breakfast with all the trimmings coming. Hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Warren


Warren Chrismas morning I will be on the road heading to Ma.You and yours have a Merry Chrismas Thanks for the points I appreciate it and the nice comment 

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2016)

AH GOING TO SPEND SOME TIME WITH FAMILY HAVE A SAFE TRIP.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> AH GOING TO SPEND SOME TIME WITH FAMILY HAVE A SAFE TRIP.
> 
> Warren


Warren I will have driven close to 3,000 mile my Jan.3rd 2017

Merry Christmas form my house to yours

Richie


----------

